# Powder Skirt links to pants..



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm shopping online for a jacket and pants. And have a few questions about the powder skirt linking to pants...

Is the powder skirt link essential, or can I do fine without it? I won't be riding on powder, but I am probably going to fall a lot on groomers as I progress my skill level. 

How can I identify these links when buying online? Most do not mention if they link together and also do not give detailed pics any possible connecting points.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Typically you gotta get the same brand pants and coat to get the storm skirt system to work together.

You don't *need* it. I didn't have a system until this upcoming season and I lived. It was just a little annoying if I slide on my ass down the hill and have to dig out the snow that got up my jacket.

This happens less with my longer jacket than a shorter one I had.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

It is not essential but it is a nice to have especially if you're tall.

Most jackets and pants of the same brand will have some sort of system of to connect them up. Volcom has a zip which is IMO the best system and great to keep your lower back unexposed and warmer especially for taller people. Most other brands use either stud pressing (which can come undone quite easily) or hooks to join the jacket and pants.


----------

